# GHRP-6 to increase appetite?



## Livebig14 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys.  Just wondering if anyone has any experience with GHRP-6?  Ive heard that it will significantly increase appetite, any truth to this?  Can this be added to a 12 week test cycle?  thanks for the help guys


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2011)

It can definitely increase appetite.  Theres no doubt about it but hunger changes vary from person to person.

You can definitely use it on cycle.  Id continue using it post cycle as well


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 3, 2011)

njc said:


> It can definitely increase appetite.  Theres no doubt about it but hunger changes vary from person to person.
> 
> You can definitely use it on cycle.  Id continue using it post cycle as well


thanks man have you used it before?  I was planning on 150mgc three times a day, would that be enough?


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thanks man have you used it before? I was planning on 150mgc three times a day, would that be enough?


 
It would work but if youre going to take 450mcg in one day youd be better off spreading it out into 4 shots, maybe even 5.  100mcg is the saturation dose for GHRP's.  That means that after 100mcgs each amount that you go higher you get less gains.  For instance, the difference between 75mcgs and 100mcgs is less (benefit wise) than that between 75 and 100; even though the difference in mcgs is the same.

Ive been using GHRP-2.  Its a little more potent than GHRP-6; and while it does increase my appetite a bit, GHRP-6 is supposed to be the best GHRP for increasing appetite.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks man.  im going to go with the GHRP-6 then.  What should I use to inject it a 1/2inch insulin pin sub Q?


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah that would work fine


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 3, 2011)

alright thanks man.  How much BAC water should I use to reconstitute 5mg of GHRP-6?


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright thanks man. How much BAC water should I use to reconstitute 5mg of GHRP-6?


 

I like to use 3cc's.  With that I draw up to the number 6 on the slin pin and it gives me 100mcgs per dose that way


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 4, 2011)

alright thanks man


----------



## jnickerson (Jul 4, 2011)

also my first time using ghrp 6 how long should i cycle on it and when are u taking those 3 shots??


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 5, 2011)

jnickerson said:


> also my first time using ghrp 6 how long should i cycle on it and when are u taking those 3 shots??


I think you just do morning, mid day, and night 100mcg each shot


----------



## njc (Jul 5, 2011)

jnickerson said:


> also my first time using ghrp 6 how long should i cycle on it and when are u taking those 3 shots??


 

You can take it as long as you want.  Even the rest of your life if you wish.


----------

